# Lyfe Tyme Pits



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

We are now an authorized dealer for Lyfe Tyme pits. They are built in Uvalde, TX. Stop in and check them out if you can. We have the following models in stock-

16" x 26" camper
16" x 40" single lid w/ fire box
20" x 40" double lid w/ fire box
we also have temp. gauges, and steak turners
www.lyfetyme.com


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

nice pits, wouldnt mind having one thats for sure.


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

Whats the going price like on the single door with fire box.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I've got a 16" with the firebox that I've had for 17 years and still use. Looks bad, cooks good. Refuses to burn through. :rybka:


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

dabear said:


> Whats the going price like on the single door with fire box.


$745
all pits also include a clean out tool


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I've got a 16" with the firebox that I've had for 17 years and still use. Looks bad, cooks good. Refuses to burn through. :rybka:


You will be getting a few more satisfied customers now. I have the single lid version you show in the 2nd pic. Bought it when it was Tejas from a company up Katy way. We're on our 9th summer together, she hasn't let me down yet and has many more good satisfying years left.

Are you selling (or can you order) replacement parts? Her charcoal grate in the fire box well need replacing after a few more cooks.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Thats what I got! I love my pit! All the neighbors have smoke envy!!


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

wisslbritches said:


> You will be getting a few more satisfied customers now. I have the single lid version you show in the 2nd pic. Bought it when it was Tejas from a company up Katy way. We're on our 9th summer together, she hasn't let me down yet and has many more good satisfying years left.
> 
> Are you selling (or can you order) replacement parts? Her charcoal grate in the fire box well need replacing after a few more cooks.


I can order replacement parts and probably direct ship to you. No problem.


----------



## tlbullfrog (May 17, 2006)

oneneo3 said:


> Hey Thats what I got! I love my pit! All the neighbors have smoke envy!!


x2 !!!

I got VERY lucky and got one second-hand. I LOVE IT!!! Probably never have to replace it, either.

I do need a few replacement parts, however. I'll have to shoot ya a PM, unwound.


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a Lyfe Time BBQ/ Smoker, too! You won't be disappointed.... Great Pit!


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

i've got a Lyfe Tyme as well....firbox has burned thru and the main door hinges rusted off, but I still use it and the food still tastes good!

I thought about inquiring about their warranty..but It was given to me as a gift so i dont think I'm eligible for the warranty..


----------



## jest99 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have the double lid version my dad has a single lid thats atleast 20yrs or more old still kickin though. I was told by the lady @lyfetyme awhile back when i bought mine that if you can take it to a dealer (your old burned out lyfetyme pit) when the truck is there from the factory they will take it back and replace the firebox (not for free im sure) but it beats buying a whole new one, there should be a number on the underside of lid. Some good "real pits" without the thousands of dollars of other sspits made around town.


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine's 12 YO and just gettin' broke in good.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

unwound said:


> I can order replacement parts and probably direct ship to you. No problem.


Thanks. I'll look you up when it's time (or Tyme?).


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Bought our pit (the same as wisslbritches) back in '98 and it's still goin strong!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I have one that is about 20 yrs old. I am missing the clean out tool. Can you get those?


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I have the one in third picture without firebox. Best pit ever. Use it every Sunday rain or shine. Best money I ever spent. It is the envy of all my friends and family.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Ive got the one in the first pic from an friend for free that looks pretty much new.Prob about 15 or more years old but stayed out of the weather.The only rust on the whole pit was where the wheels used to be.They were sunk in the ground and fell off when we picked it up.A few bricks under the short legs and we is cooking!


----------

